# Early Fido Upgrades?



## iKevin (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok so I bought the 3G with Fido when it FIRST came out on a 3 year contract. When the 3Gs came out, I wanted to upgrade but those punks at fido told me I wasn't elligable to upgrade, but hey "You can buy it at full price ($700 or something) and use your Fido dollars!".. Yeah, no thanks. 

Anyways, so I still have the original 3G from 2 years ago and I'm parinoid that I won't be allowed to upgrade to the iPhone 4 for the same damn reason as the 3Gs. BUT, I haven't called and asked them yet, but I know my contract is fully over July of 2011. BUT, when I did call about the 3Gs last year, they said I won't be elligable for upgrades till January 2011. which is 6 months before the contract is up. I REALLY don't want to wait till next year to upgrade phones, my 3G is showing signs of age here, some games and apps just run so poorly on it that I can't stand it anymore!

Rather than call them up I figured I would ask some of you here if you've called or found out whether they'll allow upgrades a year early for those who bought the 3G on launch in 2008?

I hope they do, I want the iPhone 4 pretty badly but don't want to pay the full non-contract price for it.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Can you log into My Account on the Fido website? (You'll have to register first.)

It will show you your contract anniversary date and your upgrade eligibility date. This is how I discovered that even though I bought my 3G on August 16/08, I am eligible for an upgrade from June 22. 

Obviously since this is less than 2 years, it's to allow the faithful to upgrade to the iPhone 4. Now just waiting on the launch date and pricing!


----------



## iKevin (Jun 9, 2010)

jakey said:


> Can you log into My Account on the Fido website? (You'll have to register first.)
> 
> It will show you your contract anniversary date and your upgrade eligibility date. This is how I discovered that even though I bought my 3G on August 16/08, I am eligible for an upgrade from June 22.
> 
> Obviously since this is less than 2 years, it's to allow the faithful to upgrade to the iPhone 4. Now just waiting on the launch date and pricing!


Yeah that's what I was kinda confused about, because I could log into my account and see it say when my agreement officially ends, but couldn't see where I was eligible for the upgrade. I just found out that the reason I don't see the "you are eligible for a hardware upgrade on xx date" was because I currently am eligible for the hardware upgrade! Which is music to my ears. Now I know I'll have no issue's getting an iPhone 4, well, aside from the ridiculous crowds of people I'll have to fend off.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah! Now I know what I'm spending my HST rebate money on!


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

jakey said:


> Can you log into My Account on the Fido website? (You'll have to register first.)
> 
> It will show you your contract anniversary date and your upgrade eligibility date. This is how I discovered that even though I bought my 3G on August 16/08, I am eligible for an upgrade from June 22.
> 
> Obviously since this is less than 2 years, it's to allow the faithful to upgrade to the iPhone 4. Now just waiting on the launch date and pricing!


Curious to know where the UG eligibility info is on your fido account page... all I can find is my 3 year term -> July 11, 2008 - July 11, 2011.


----------



## iKevin (Jun 9, 2010)

Mocha said:


> Curious to know where the UG eligibility info is on your fido account page... all I can find is my 3 year term -> July 11, 2008 - July 11, 2011.


I had a bit of trouble finding this too but after doing some looking and getting a friend who bought the 3Gs (and starting a contract just less than a year ago) to look at his page, we found it.

If you log into your account, then click on the "Manage Fido Agreement" link beside your contract's time period, you'll be brought to a page that will either tell you that you aren't eligible or that you can renew. I've added a couple screenshots of that part of the page so you can get an idea of what each would look like. The top is from my page saying that I can upgrade and the bottom one is from my friend's that says he isn't able to upgrade till the specified date.

So, if yours is like the top one, you can, if like the bottom, you can't. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

iKevin said:


> I had a bit of trouble finding this too but after doing some looking and getting a friend who bought the 3Gs (and starting a contract just less than a year ago) to look at his page, we found it.
> 
> If you log into your account, then click on the "Manage Fido Agreement" link beside your contract's time period, you'll be brought to a page that will either tell you that you aren't eligible or that you can renew. I've added a couple screenshots of that part of the page so you can get an idea of what each would look like. The top is from my page saying that I can upgrade and the bottom one is from my friend's that says he isn't able to upgrade till the specified date.
> 
> ...


 Ahhh. 
Thanks for that.. I guess I was hoping to see a reference to the iPhone 4. It looks like I'm eligible!

E.


----------



## Artofilm (Mar 31, 2006)

if you're not eligible, can you still buy the iPhone at the full price?


----------



## iKevin (Jun 9, 2010)

Artofilm said:


> if you're not eligible, can you still buy the iPhone at the full price?


Yep, but it's likely gonna cost somewhere around $599 - $699. You could also use Fido dollars if you have any.


----------



## Artofilm (Mar 31, 2006)

sweet, I thot Rogers only allowed you to buy the iPhone at full cost!
I have no problem buying it full cost cuz I have someone that wants to buy my iPhone and I have about $60 in Fido Dollars.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's a question: if you are eligible to upgrade, can you use your Fido dollars towards the upgrade price? Or will they only let you use them against full retail?


----------



## iKevin (Jun 9, 2010)

jakey said:


> Here's a question: if you are eligible to upgrade, can you use your Fido dollars towards the upgrade price? Or will they only let you use them against full retail?


Now, that is a real good question... I've got nearly $100 fido dollars available and that'd be awesome to get the 32gb version for $100 off, making it the price of the 16 gigger.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

I know, same here. Why do I doubt that'll happen though...


----------



## iKevin (Jun 9, 2010)

jakey said:


> I know, same here. Why do I doubt that'll happen though...


haha yeah you're probably right. We'd be lucky to get that. Oh well, as long as I get the iPhone 4 I'm happy!


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I thought you were allowed to use your fido dollars as long as you order online or over the phone... which I'm dubious about as when I tried ordering my 3g on the phone my order never ended up going through...


----------



## whosyodaddy16 (Sep 13, 2007)

You cannot renew your agreement. However, you may be able to use your FidoDollars to upgrade your phone to one of our latest models. 

You can renew your agreement on: September 26, 2010 

Meh could be worse. I bet if i talk to a supervisor I can get it on launch day.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm 100% sure you can use your fido dollars, and use them in store. I upgraded to a 3GS on launch day last year and they used my fido dollars to get me my 32gb 3GS for almost free


----------



## bshell (Oct 4, 2007)

Me too.


----------

